# Site General > Site Info >  Herp of the Month TIE BREAKER!!

## JLC

Hey gang!  We had a tie in our HOTM!  Both are awesome photos, but we can only have one winner!  So this is a quick one-day poll to choose your favorite of these two.  Don't procrastinate!  Cast your vote now! 

*COBRA:


BOA:


*

Contest winners will be announced tomorrow!

----------


## wescoast

Those eyes and that color.  Boa all day

----------

_Shann_ (07-08-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Boa some great colors

----------

_Shann_ (07-08-2014)

----------


## olstyn

The cobra is cool, to be sure, but IMO the boa photo is a better photo with more interesting composition, etc.  Of course, I'm no photography expert, so my opinion is worth exactly what you paid for it, but that's the thought process that guided my vote, anyway.

----------

_Shann_ (07-08-2014)

----------


## ElliotNess

Boa is a wonderful photo with such sharpness and clarity. I love it.  8 to 8 as of now...

----------

_Shann_ (07-08-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Loving this boa! Such a gorgeous picture & boa  :Very Happy:

----------

_Shann_ (07-08-2014)

----------


## Gio

Figment is a really beautiful boa constrictor, and that's a really nice picture.

In general, at least IMO, boas can have some of the most magnificent patterns, and then there is the loaf shape of their bodies.

Even if I wasn't biased, the photo quality, contrasting background and outdoor, natural feel make the boa constrictor the clear winner.

BOA!

----------

_Shann_ (07-08-2014)

----------


## Montypython696

Lol I love how every post has been about the boa. What no love for the cobra??

----------


## DooLittle

Go Fig!  You're beautiful!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-09-2014)

----------

